# Adams Archery



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I know that they have been packed lately but is anyone going up to shoot this weekend?


----------



## nockedup (Jul 15, 2008)

Capitol Archery FTW


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Shoot at Capitol every once in a while (shot league on Tuesdays) but I have a bow in lay-a-way up at Adams, so I will be shooting there until I get it out....:lol:

Surprisingly enough they were not all that busy when I was up there today. I am guessing that will change tomorrow.


----------



## hedaman (Jan 21, 2007)

I'll be there Sunday at noon :chillin:


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey me too !!!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Shot indoor paper there (Adams) yesterday and was planning on some 3d on sunday, but with all the rain I think I will pass (gets kinda mucky and buggy on the course when it rains alot). 

J-


----------



## nockedup (Jul 15, 2008)

ftw= for the win


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

jjc155 said:


> Shot indoor paper there (Adams) yesterday and was planning on some 3d on sunday, but with all the rain I think I will pass (gets kinda mucky and buggy on the course when it rains alot).
> 
> J-


I was up there on Saturday...in-doors trying to help a 10 year old learn to shoot her bow.
Shot in-doors on Sunday as well.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

nockedup said:


> ftw= for the win


 
Gotcha


----------

